# CoffeeDate.com - drive business to your cafe



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

"coffeedate.com is the relaxed way to meet somebody. 100% free to use. Unique features such as 'Send Coffee Request' where the recipient can respond with a simple 'accept', 'maybe', 'decline'. We are also now on Facebook with our new 'wanna go for coffee?' application. Visit: http://apps.facebook.com/wanna-coffee"










Cafe Managers should check out the free advertising opportunity - get yourself listed as a date friendly establishment

Editors Note: Glenn does not have any commercial interest in this venture


----------



## TimStyles (Jul 22, 2008)

Now guaranteed to render your venue 'socially uncomfortable' for 95% of patrons!


----------



## sparkie (Jun 20, 2009)

Why would it be 'socially uncomfortable' to see a man and a woman having a coffee?

In fact, I don't think I've ever been in a coffee shop and not seen a man and a woman having coffee. Most dating advice pages recommend meeting up for a coffee on a first date, as it doesn't involve alcohol!


----------

